# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wegblijven menstruatie na stoppen met pil

## Niet geregistreerd

Ik heb een tijdlang de pil geslikt en 3,5 maand geleden ben ik daarmee gestopt. Na die tijd ben ik nog een keer ongesteld geweest in de week nadat ik mijn laatste pil nam. Ik had toen erg weinig bloedverlies maar dat is niet bijzonder want ik heb nooit veel bloedverlies. Ik ben nu dus drie maanden overtijd. Mijn buik voelt soms bol aan en pijnlijk wanneer ik op de plek net onder mijn borstbeen druk. Uit de zwangerschaptest bleek dat ik niet zwanger ben. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat er mis is of hoef ik me nergens zorgen om te maken?

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

ik zou eens een bezoekje aan de huisarts doen.
Waarschijnlijk is er niets aan de hand, maar voor de zekerheid zou ik er toch even door iemand na laten kijken....

Het komt nl wel vaker voor dat vrouwen na jarenlang pilgebruik, niet direct een normale menstruatie krijgen. Maar voor hetzelfde geld is er wel iets aan de hand.

Een bezoekje aan de huisarts kan veel opheldering geven en je daardoor gerust stellen. (menstuatie blijft ook wel eens uit als vrouwen erg gestrest zijn)

----------


## e-Vitalis

Goeie keuze dat je gestopt bent met de pil, het kilt je complete anti-oxidantengehalte in je lijf door de hormonale bijwerkingen. Laat e niet van de wijs brengen door de lichamelijke reactie. Je lichaam herstelt zich slechts van het "gif" dat er jaren ingepompt is. Op onze site kun je onder het kopje studies genoeg info over schadelijke eefecten van de pil vinden....www.e-vitalis.nl

Succes

----------


## hoi

Ik heb hetzelfde.
Al is het bij mij nog geen drie maanden.
Ik hoop dat het snel weer normaal word want ik wil zwanger worden.

----------


## Gast254

ik ben nu een maand gestopt met de pil en w8 tot ik ongesteld wordt 

(ik heb het wel veillig gedaan met condoom)maar op 1 of andere manier ben ik toch bang dat er iets mis gegaan is..

ik hoop snel Ongesteld te worden want ben nu heel onzeker en bang

----------


## meisjee17

Hallo,

ik ben ongeveer een half jaar geleden gestopt met de pil. daarna ben ik een stuk of 3 keer ongesteld geworden, maar nu is het ook al bijna 3 maanden geleden dat ik het laatst was. ik vind het erg vervelend, ik voel me nogal opgeblazen en ben de laatste heel moe. ik heb al een zwangerschapstest gedaan en die was gelukkig negatief, ik heb namelijk absoluut niet de intentie zwanger te worden. Misschien is het stress.. maar ik geloof niet dat ik zulke erge stres heb. ik weet dat ik me er niet te druk om moet maken, maar ik doe het toch.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Maak je er maar niet druk om, het is heel normaal dat je lichaam langere tijd nodig heeft om weer zelf een ritme te vinden na het stoppen met de pil. Het langer duren van je cyclus kan je dat opgeblazen gevoel geven. Maak je er niet druk om, zorg dat je het zeker wel veilig blijft doen, en heb geduld. Dan kom je vanzelf weer op de rails zonder dat je je zorgen hoeft te maken!

----------


## eline

:Confused:

----------


## krulletje

> Hallo,
> 
> ik ben ongeveer een half jaar geleden gestopt met de pil. daarna ben ik een stuk of 3 keer ongesteld geworden, maar nu is het ook al bijna 3 maanden geleden dat ik het laatst was. ik vind het erg vervelend, ik voel me nogal opgeblazen en ben de laatste heel moe. ik heb al een zwangerschapstest gedaan en die was gelukkig negatief, ik heb namelijk absoluut niet de intentie zwanger te worden. Misschien is het stress.. maar ik geloof niet dat ik zulke erge stres heb. ik weet dat ik me er niet te druk om moet maken, maar ik doe het toch.


ik heb dat probleem ook. ik het in augustus sex gehad (toen ik nog aan de pil was) en ben vervolgens gewoon ongesteld geworden. vervolgens ben ik gespopt met de pil en niet meer ongesteld geworden. ik ben toch wel bang dat er iets mis nu. wat denken jullie?

----------


## snipper

> Ik heb een tijdlang de pil geslikt en 3,5 maand geleden ben ik daarmee gestopt. Na die tijd ben ik nog een keer ongesteld geweest in de week nadat ik mijn laatste pil nam. Ik had toen erg weinig bloedverlies maar dat is niet bijzonder want ik heb nooit veel bloedverlies. Ik ben nu dus drie maanden overtijd. Mijn buik voelt soms bol aan en pijnlijk wanneer ik op de plek net onder mijn borstbeen druk. Uit de zwangerschaptest bleek dat ik niet zwanger ben. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat er mis is of hoef ik me nergens zorgen om te maken?


Ik heb ongeveer hetzelfde. Ben in juni gestopt, daarna duurde 6 weken voor ik ongesteld werd, daarna bijna 3 maanden. Nu is het bijna 4 weken geleden dat ik ongesteld was. Als het deze keer weer zo lang duurt ga ik naar de huisarts.

----------


## Karennetje

Ik ben drie maanden geleden gestopt met de pil, daarna ben ik heel netjes ongesteld geworden meteen na het stoppen en daarna nog twee keer ook heel netjes vier weken later en nu ben ik drie dagen later nog niet ongesteld. Is dit normaal dat het ook nadat je al een tijdje geleden gestopt bent met de pil dat het opeens onregelmatig kan worden? Of zou ik zwanger zijn?

----------


## mjk

Ik ben nu vir maanden met de pil gestopt en 'slechts'twee keer ongesteld geweest. Laatste kker was acht weken geleden. Het schijnt heel normaal te zijn dat je lijf weer even moet herstellen na een lange tijd pilgebruik. Ik heb gelezen dat het heel normaal en het soms wel een half jaar kan duren.

----------


## miek

Ik ben nu bijna 6 maanden gestopt met de pil. Direct na de stopweek ongesteld geworden (strip helemaal afgemaakt) Dus eigenlijk geen echte ongesteldheid.
Daarna niet meer.
Ik vind het nu toch best lang duren. De huisarts gebeld maar die gaf aan dat dit normaal is en als het over een halfjaar nog niet terug is ik maar terug moet komen. 
Maar eigenlijk begin ik mij nu toch wel af te vragen of er miss. iets niet klopt. Ook omdat ik (wij) graag een kindje willen. 
Bestaat er ook iets om je menstruatie weer op gang te krijgen of breng je dan alleen maar weer "troep" in je lichaam?

----------


## patricia rombout

hallo ik heb het zelfde probleem ben nu 5 maanden met de pil gestopt die ik bijna 10 jaar heb geslikt ik ben daar na gewoon ongesteld geworden tot 1 maand geleden ik was daarvoor ook niet echt regelmatig de ene keer de 8 ste dan 11 of 13 van de maand maar afgelopen maand 1 dag een klein beetje bloed toen was het in eens 30 graden buiten kan mijn lichaam daar op reageren deze maand weer het zelfde ander halve dag een klein beetje bloed verlies ik heb al een paar keer een zwangerschaps test gedaan maar ik ben gelukkig niet zwanger maar het geke is ik heb nog nooit problemen gehad toch vreemd dat het nu zo is of niet

----------


## happygirl

hoi ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem.herken dan ook veel in jullie verhalen.
Ik ben in oktober gstopt met de pil en tot april nog gewoon om de vier weken ongesteld geweest.en vanaf toen heeft het echt 8 weken geduurd voordat ik weer ongesteld werd. en nu wacht ik er ook weer op.... De reden dat ik aan de pil ben gegaan was de onregelmatigheid die ik had met de menstruatie het duurde soms wel 10 weken en was dan ook heel heftig.
Maar goed ik ben nu gestopt omdat we graag een kindje willen,maar hoe lang kan het dan gaan duren voor je hormonen huishouding weer op orde is??? ben ik erg nieuwsgierig na omdat ik nu steeds denk goh zou ik zwanger zijn maar nee hoor....

----------


## Yasmine

Oef, dat stelt me hier toch wel effe gerust. Ik ben ook 3 maanden geleden gestopt met de pil. Mijn menstruatie was normaal maar wel heviger als toen ik de pil nam. Nu opeens heb ik mijn regels niet gekregen en zwanger ben ik ook niet volgens de test. Ik heb wel enorm veel stress gehad deze maand maar ik ga toch voor de zekerheid morgen eens langs de dokter. Je weet maar nooit. Ik voel me vandaag ook wel echt belabberd.

----------


## bebek

Hoi, Ik ben dus niet de enige ben met dit probleem.Ik ben nu bijna 2 maand gestopt met de pil voor ik de pil begon te nemen had ik zeer een zeer onregelmatige menstruatie.Met de pil is dit in orde gekomen maar nu ik ermee gestopt ben heb ik nog geen menstruatie gehad wel op de dag dat ik normaal moest menstrueren en enkele dagen nadien had ik een soort bruinverlies en krampen net zoals ik moest menstrueren wat zou dit betekenen moet ik me zorgen maken we hebben ook een kinderwens

----------


## petra25

hallo allemaal. Ook ik herken dit probleem en wordt daar erg onzeker van. Ik en mijn vriend hebben ook ene kinderwens en ben nu 3 maanden gestopt met de pil. Ook geen echte menstruatie gehad. Ik weet dat het heel normaal kan zijn dat je lichaam weer op gang moet komen na pilgebruik. Echter heb ik de afgelopen jaren al de nodige bezoekjes aan de gynaceloog gehad. Het begon toen ik 18 jaar oud was. Pijn, pijn en nog eens pijn. Toen ben ik een jaar gestopt met de pil omdat mijn normale cyclus op gang moest komen. Dit was na een jaar dus nog steeds niet zo. Toen heeft hij de opgewekt eerste keer kwam er nog niks, de tweede keer wel. Ook moest ik temperaturen en bloed prikken om te kijken of er wel een eisprong was, maar dat was niet zo. Toen weer aan de pil gegaan want ik wilde toen dus nog niet zwanger raken en het risico zonder pil was er natuurlijk wel. Ongeveer 2,5-3 jaar geleden had ik een eierstokcyste en had daar heel erg veel pijn van. Ik ben toen geopereerd en de cyste is weggehaald. 4 maanden later weer pijn weer bloedverlies. Via een uitstrijkje zijn ze er achter gekomen dat ik een afwijkende pap had van 3a en is er wat weefsel bij de baarmoedermond weggehaald. Mijn controle uitsrijkjes waren nu goed en willen graag zwanger worden. Ik wordt dus niet ongesteld en ik ben bang dat de menstruatie ook gewoon niet snel of helemala niet zal komen. Ik zou graag een bezoek aan de gynaceloog brengen maar ben bang dat hij dan zegt dat het normaal is en ik over een jaar maar weer eens terug moet komen. Wat raden jullie mij aan? Nog langer aankijken of toch de stoute schoenen aantrekken en naar de gynaceloog gaan?

----------


## Yasmine

@Petra 25: Als ik van jou was zou ik toch effe langs gaan. Dat kan toch nooit kwaad.

Ik heb al eerder gepost dat ik mijn regels niet kreeg. Donderdag is de aap uit de mouw gekomen. Ik ben blijkbaar toch zwanger. Al 10 weken zonder dat ik het wist. Een grote verassing dus :-).

----------


## petra25

hey yasmine, echt supertof voor je joh, een voordeel heeft het wel dat je niet zo lang hoeft te lopen als normaal haha....nee ik ben echt niet zwanger heb het nu al 2 keer getest. Ik heb wel een afspraak gemaakt bij de gynaceloog en krijg dus de 23e een echo..
heel veel plezier en succes met de zwangerschap... liefs van petra

----------


## Carolin

He!
Ik ben ook al 8 weken geleden gestopt met de pil en nog niet ongesteld geworden. Wel de normale ontrekkings bloeding (zoals ze dat noemen?) direct na mn laatste pilstrip. Nu gewoon afwachten vlgs mij. Het is denk ik heel normaal dat t even duurt na jaren aan de pil (12 jaar). Dat hoor ik van veel vriendinnen. Ik doe t nu gewoon veilig tot het weer regelmatig is en dan ga ik met Persona aan de slag als anticonceptie zodat ik geen hormonen meer in mn lichaam heb en langzaam aan kan wennen aan het idee om in de toekomst misschien zwanger te worden want dat wil ik wel maar nu nog niet. Als we dan besluiten het te gaan proberen, kun je Persona ook gebruiken om te meten wanneer je eisprong is. 
Maar ik zal wel blij zijn als ik weer ongesteld word, toch wel een fijner gevoel dat alles nog klopt enzo....
toch?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Carolin,

Ik zou zeggen hou het in de gaten. Toen ik stopte met de pil omdat mijn relatie uit was duurde het heel lang, maar dat kwam door de spanning.
In principe hoort je cyclus meteen op gang te komen.
Bij twijfel gewoon even naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## Joehoe

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw, 30 jaar en heb ook een kinderwens. Ben sinds begin juli gestopt met de pil en heb een cyclus van 43 en 50 dagen gehad. Nu zit ik al op dag 43.
Omdat de cyclus zo onregelmatig is, heeft ovulatietesten weinig zin. Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens de Persona stick (speeksel-test) gebruikt.

----------


## katje45

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw, 30 jaar en heb ook een kinderwens. Ben sinds begin juli gestopt met de pil en heb een cyclus van 43 en 50 dagen gehad. Nu zit ik al op dag 43.
> Omdat de cyclus zo onregelmatig is, heeft ovulatietesten weinig zin. Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens de Persona stick (speeksel-test) gebruikt.



Hallo,

Heb hem niet zelf gebruikt, maar wel een vriendin van mij. Ze heeft hem uiteindelijk de deur uitgedaan en toen ging alles veel meer op een ontspannen manier.

Kan je 1 tip geven. Meestal ( ook bij korte en lange cycli) vind de eisprong 14 dagen voor de menstruatie plaats.

----------


## JGro

Hi,
'Geruststellend' om te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben die hier last van heeft.
Onlangs ben ik gestopt met de pil. Vervolgens werd ik ongesteld, heel netjes 4 weken en 2 dagen nadat ik de maand ervoor ongesteld geworden was. Helemaal blij dat het zonder pil regelmatig leek te komen en dus actief aan de slag gegaan. Je begrijpt; ik/wij willen graag zwanger worden (ben bijna 30). 
Nu is het inmiddels bijna 6 weken en een zwangerschapstest (negatief) later en ik ben nog niet ongesteld. Wel heb ik bijna alle bijverschijnselen die ik normaal gesproken ook heb, maar ik kan hoog en laag springen: er komt niks! 
Het schijnt dat wanneer je er te veel mee bezig bent het ook uitgesteld kan worden, dus ik probeer er niet aan te denken, maar dat lukt helaas niet zo makkelijk. Rustig afwachten dan maar? (lastig!)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb gehoord dat als je stopt met de pil, het vaak tot een jaar kan duren eer je zwanger raakt...gewoon geduld hebben!!

Sterkte en succes Xx

----------


## E_1988

Hallo,

Ik ben zo'n 4 maanden geleden gestopt met de pil. Daarvoor heb ik eenmaling de prikpil gehad maar hiervan ging ik mega vloeien (3 maanden lang elke dag). Nu is het zo dat ik na het stoppen van de pil één keer hooguit twee dagen een klein beetje ongesteld was...nu was ik voordat ik aan de pil begon (4 jaar geleden) ook maar een heel klein beetje ongesteld en onregelmatig. Ik ben nu al een tijdje suffig en heb stemmingswisselingen, dan heel gelukkig en dan weer heel ongelukkig. Komt iemand dit bekend voor??

----------


## adenpet

Hallo,
Ik ben nu net 2 maanden gestopt met de pil op doktersadvies (heb veel spanning gehad en het gevoel dat mijn hormonen op de giebel waren). Maar we hebben geen kinderwens meer. Ik ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld geweest, maar ja ik ben al aan de pil vanaf mijn 16e (ben nu 35). De eerste maand dat ik gestopt ben met de pil vloeide ik heel erg veel, ik dacht ooh ja dat is precies wat ik vroeger ook had. Maar nu ik de 2e maand in ga heb ik eigenlijk niets een heel klein beetje maar. Wie weet of dit normaal is, want ik zit echt niet te wachten op nog een zwangerschap, heb 2 gezonde kids en de oudste is 8.
Ik ken dit ook echt niet, want toen ik zwanger wilde worden was het al raak na 1x ongesteld te zijn. Is je lichaam dan echt ontregeld van al die troep?

----------


## Joehoe

Hallo, daar ben ik weer. Heb inmiddels toch ovulatietesten gebruikt van Babyboomshop.
Omdat ik zo'n lange cyclus heb, heb ik er veel moeten gebruiken, maar ze werken wel.
Ze zij niet duur en daaraast krijg je ook nog een starterspakket gratis als je zo'n stukje als mij nu schrijft. Ik heb ze nu weer besteld.

----------


## silly

hallo,
Ik heb 2 maanden lang microgynon20 genomen, maar kreeg last van tussentijdse bloedingen; Van de dokter moest ik er mee stoppen en ik kreeg een andere voorgeschreven die ik vanaf men volgende menstruatie moet nemen. Maar die blijft maar uit, ik heb veilig gervreeen mar men vriend en ik maken ons toch zorgen. Kan het zijn dat dit door het stopzetten van de pil komt?

X Silly

----------


## Déylanna

Dus als ik het goed begrijp is jou menstruatie uitgebleven terwijl je nog niet aan de nieuwe pil begonnen was?? 
Als dat niet zo is, en jou menstruatie uitblijft terwijl je die nieuwe pil al nam, dan zou het kunnen komen door de verandering van de ene pil naar de andere. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## silly

nee ik ben nog niet aan men nieuwe pil begonnen , moest wachten tot ik weer ongesteld werd, maar dat gebeurt dus niet.
X silly

----------


## Sabbelbabbel

Hoi,ik ben nu 2 maanden gestopt met de pil en ben sindsdien niet meer ongesteld geweest wat ik dus behoorlijk vervelend vind aangezien we voor een 2e kindje willen gaan.maar het was te vewachten want bij onze dochter ging het precies hetzelfde toen was ik in febratie gestopt en werd ik ook niet ongesteld ben toen een paar x naar de dokter geweest maar deed niks tot ik in een tijdschrift las dat er speciale poli"'s zijn voor menstruatie klachten,toen ik dat aankaarte bij de dokter kon ik ineens wel een verwijsbrief krijgen.
Ik heb toen hormoonpillen gekregen en pillen om een eisprong te veroorzaken ,de 1e maand na die pillen werd ik ongesteld maar daarna weer niet dus moest een 2e hormoonpil slikken.
Na 4 maanden was ik toen zwanger!!hoewel ik nu weer in de zelfde situatie zit heeft de dokter me verteld dat ze pas na 3 maanden uitblijven van de menstruatie wat voor me kunnen doen :-( 
het is echt vervelend dat je gewoon zelf niets te zeggen hebt over je eigen lichaam want de er zijn mogelijkheden.
Wil niemand valse hoop geven maar hoop wel dat jullie wat aan m'n verhaal hebben.
Je moet gewoon o je strepen gaan staan als je het te lang vind duren!!!

----------

